# Thermaltake = Gut/Schlecht ?!



## Freak_12 (25. Januar 2014)

Servus Leute

Habe letztens schon jemanden gesehen, der Fragen zu Thermaltake hatte. Hab mit gelesen, aber meine Fragen wurden auch nicht bewantwortet, daher habe ich mich beschlossen, mich mal zu registrieren und einen Thread auf zu machen.

Ist der Thermaltake Smart SE 630W nur Schrott für 60€ oder ist er nicht so schlecht wie manche sagen.

Würdet ihr ihn empfehlen ? und was heißt 80+ Bronze oder so


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2014)

eher schlecht, nicht auf dt. ausgerichtete Produkte.

Das Teil, was du dir da ausgesucht hast, ist ein billigstes CWT Gerät, mit miesem Schutz IC, das solltest echt NICHT nehmen.

Aber warum 600W?!


----------



## ich111 (25. Januar 2014)

Liste mal dein System auf


----------



## Bevier (25. Januar 2014)

Thermaltake baut einige ganz gute Geräte (vor allem die Tte Mäuse), bei den Netzteilen kann man aber mit Sicherheit sagen, sie sind im Durchschnitt unterdurchschnittlich. Für vergleichbares oder wenig mehr Geld bekommst du bei z. B. Be quiet! in jedem Fall etwas um Längen besseres. Selbst einzelne LC Power sind deutlich besser.


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2014)

Freak_12 schrieb:


> Ist der Thermaltake Smart SE 630W nur Schrott für 60€ oder ist er nicht so schlecht wie manche sagen.


 
Was erwartest du denn?
60€ für ein 600 Watt Netzteil?
Ein gutes 600 Watt Netzteil kostet über 100€. 
Warum kostet das Thermaltake also nur 60€?
Was ist am Thermaltake anders als an einem hochwertigen 600 Watt Netzteil für über 100€?

Das fängt schon bei der Effizienz an.
Hochwertige Netzteile sind Gold zertifiziert. 
Das Smart hat bei 50% Last eine Effizienz von 87% -- damit wird auch geworben. Nur wird die Effizienz nicht gehalten. Bei 90% Last ist sie schon bei 80% angekommen. Bei weniger als 10% Auslastung ist sie sogar noch darunter.
Dazu hat es nur 2x 6+2 PCIe Stecker. In der 600 Watt Klasse sind aber 4x PCIe Standard [man könnte meinen dass Thermaltake seinem Produkt nicht mehr zutraut und baut deshalb nur 2x PCIe ein].
Dann wird mit einem hochwertigen Kondensator geworben. Allerdings nur auf der Primärseite.
Auf der wichtigeren Sekundärseite werden preiswerte chinesische Produkte verbaut von denen noch keiner gehört hat. Auch das ist eher ein schlechtes Zeichen.


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2014)

selbst die brauchbaren LC Power, AeroCool.. kosten mehr als 60€ 

LC-Power Gold Series LC9650 V2.3 600W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Freak_12 (25. Januar 2014)

Habe ein 630W Netzteil ausgesucht, weil die Grafikkarte 600W verlangt.

Wie sind die von Corsair ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Januar 2014)

Von welchen Geräten sprichst du? Liste bitte mal das System, um das es geht, auf.
Weil meistens sind die ganzen Empfehlungen der Hersteller völliger Käse bzw beziehen sich auf Geräte nach ATX 1.3. Also sowas wie 700W, davon 500W auf +12V und 250W auf den kleinen Leitungen, als übertriebenes Beispiel genannt.
Daher besteht die Möglichkeit, dass 600W völlig übertrieben sind und 450-500W völlig ausreichend wären.


Das, was du momentan machst, ist einfach irgendein billigst Schrott raussuchen, den wir nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anfassen würden...


----------



## Freak_12 (25. Januar 2014)

Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150
ASRock H87 Performance, Sockel 1150, ATX
8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil
MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, AMD Radeon R9 290, 4GB DDR5
Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Kingston SSD V300 120GB SATA III
Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD
LG GH24NS Retail schwarz
be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 600W - bulk...habe ich jetzt ausgewählt
be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 600W - bulk -

Acer G226HQLLBID
CM Storm Devestator


----------



## poiu (25. Januar 2014)

unsinn die Graka braucht doch keine 600W außer du kaust Crap dann braucht 8000W 

selbst 400W sind ausreichend 

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-im-test/4/


----------



## ich111 (25. Januar 2014)

Nimm ein E9 480W oder 450/500W (ohne Kabelmanagment) und gut


----------



## Robonator (25. Januar 2014)

Freak_12 schrieb:


> Habe ein 630W Netzteil ausgesucht, weil die Grafikkarte 600W verlangt.
> 
> Wie sind die von Corsair ?


 
Die Hersteller müssen natürlich sowas wie 600W Angeben, weil viele Leute, besonders Fertig-PC Bestizer, noname billignetzteile haben die vielleicht die hälfte Leisten als das was draufsteht


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2014)

Freak_12 schrieb:


> Habe ein 630W Netzteil ausgesucht, weil die Grafikkarte 600W verlangt.



Die Angaben kannst du vergessen.
Die Grafikkartenhersteller sichern sich nur ab weil viele User Schrott Netzteile drin haben auf denn zwar 600 Watt stehen aber nur 300 Watt raus kommt.



Freak_12 schrieb:


> Wie sind die von Corsair ?



Corsair gibt es in allen Ausführungen. 
Also von "richtig beschissen" und "furchbar schlecht" bis "lass mal lieber und kauf was anderes" ist alles dabei. 



Freak_12 schrieb:


> Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150
> ASRock H87 Performance, Sockel 1150, ATX
> 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
> Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil
> ...


 
Da solltest du noch eine Menge ändern.
Mach mal in der Komplett PC Kaufberatung einen Thread auf.


----------



## ich111 (25. Januar 2014)

Nja eigentlich nur SSD, Gehäuse, Kühler und Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2014)

Das board würde ich auch tauschen. 
Sind schon 4 Sachen.
Bei 9 Sachen sind das fast 50% Änderungen. 
Das ist eben eine Menge.


----------

